# Auflösung einer komplexen Gleichung



## pavelle (21. Jul 2009)

Hallo Freunde,
ich weiß meine Frage passt nicht ganz genau hier rein, aber ich denke ihr könnt darüber hinwegsehen.

ich möchte gerne folgene Gleichung nach der Zeit t auflösen:

y(t) = 0 = -1/2*g*t² + sin(alpha)*vo*t+h

das Problem ist halt, wie ich ich die beiden t vereine? Mit ausklammern komme ich da nicht weiter, wegen der Potenz

Danke!


----------



## pavelle (21. Jul 2009)

alles klar hat sich erledigt, pq formel


----------



## Vayu (21. Jul 2009)

die gleichung ist doch nicht komplex  die is doch nur quadratisch


----------

